# Track plan needs help...?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok you Operations specialists out there, I need your help!







This is my track plan and I anticipate running a train ops software. The loops are 10'+ dia. and I have tried to incorporate turn arounds. I will have more sidings for businesses along the main route too. Please make suggestions that are not too out of reach but make it easier for destinations to be reached etc. But not TOO easy!

















for additional sidings, wouldn't it be best to have a spur off the siding for better run through pick ups and set outs? I'm a newb but just attended an ops session at Ric Goldings this past weekend and he has 50+ Switches in 1/2 the space!








Thank you for any assistance...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 05/06/2009 7:38 PM
for additional sidings, wouldn't it be best to have a spur off the siding for better run through pick ups and set outs?
Thank you for any assistance...





Yes. You do realize that if you run track power, you've created an electrical nightmare in so many ways.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not if he runs DCC... 

I'd add a division point or interchange yard about halfway down the main line.... can add lots of operations interest and a place to pass also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

HA! Battery power of course, the only way to roll. hehe. I think this is one thing I have learned the easy way before coming to my senses later... 
(please, no bitter replies, I am only voicing my opinion)


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I do have LGB's MTS but may only run it around the main line...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

kinda like this? Just a rough draft but I do plan on having more sidings and spurs for industries/farms etc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

'Zactly, but add a couple more body tracks, so you can break down and make up trains there, and hold some over for more interest. I think I would make it a bit longer too, so the "inner" body tracks are long enough for an average train. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

John

I have found designing operations (and modifying track plan to accomodate them) easier if I have in mind either a real or imagined prototype. When you were at Ric Golding's, you no doubt learned the Kaskaskia Valley is actually an Illinois transplant of the East Broad Top with enough activity to actually stay in business (fictitiously of course). But that theme has allowed Ric to construct a believable set of movements of trains and cars as well as driven his thinking for the actual layout of track to make it happen.

Your trackplan suggests you have a long main line. Adding a few sidings is relatively easy but before you do, I would recommend you think about where you are going with this. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Hence this forum Doug... you did remind me that this is a branch of the old Illinois Central line, now CP. I am going to name the towns the same as my local area towns the train runs through... Biblegrove will replace Anna-Jonesboro and I will have the village of Cobden, Alto Pass etc. 
this what you are referring to?


----------

